# Can't Believe I Didn't Buy It Sooner



## Loucarb

Thanks for the nice review Tom. It looks like that would be pretty handy to have. I've struggled many times with sheets of plywood & no one around to help.
Lou


----------



## LeeJ

HI Tom;

I thank you for the great review of my product.

Please add a splitter to your saw!

Lee


----------



## GMman

Hi Tom

Always something new, soon you will have to get a larger shop I see that in your future.


----------



## SBOhio

Tom, 
Thank you for the review. I looked at this product a little bit for my Father who is 73 and going strong!
Do you just lift it off a track or something when you want to store it? 
Could you give me a ball park wgt.?
Have you used it yet with long boards or do you think it would work good with long boards?
Never enough space!


----------



## PurpLev

great review. I would expect nothing less of this quality and functionality from something that comes out of Lee A. J.

Nice to finally see a review on this one.


----------



## Abbott

Helpful, thanks.


----------



## woodchic

Lee's ability to come up with a product like this is very impressive indeed. Tom …congratulations on the great investment of purchasing the Easy Feed!

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## HallTree

Thanks Tom. Good review on the Ezee-Feed Table. At my age I do not want to fight a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood from the store to home to my small shop, so I have it cut at the store into 4 X 4 or 2 X 8 or whatever, depending on the project.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Skylark53

This looks like a great solution to a problem we all face sometime or another. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Cato

Tom- That looks like a very handy accessory for the TS. I don't think it's just you, everyone struggles with a full sheet of plywood.

I am not familiar with Lee Jesberger, but will have to look them up. Thanks for the review.


----------



## boyneskibum

Cato- Lee is actually a LJ here, and was the second person that commented on this post. He has a link to his website (which is pretty handy) under his profile. I'd say it's definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Wood_Chuck

Thanks Tom!


----------



## ND2ELK

SBOhio: You just lift it off the two brackets that slide in the track. You can also remove the brackets when not in use, so they are not in your way. I am not sure of the weight but I picked it up in the crate and cared it into the shop myself. I have not used it for cutting long boards but I am sure it would work great. If it works in my small shop it should work in a lot of them. Thanks for asking.

Tom


----------



## Maddhatter

Tom, thanks for the review, I was looking at one of these for my shop and was not sure it was worth the money. thanks for taking the time to tell us about it.


----------



## wdh

Thanks for the review Tom , I'm sure it would make handleing 4×8 sheets easier.How do you lift the sheets up onto it? That's one of my problems.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Wayne;

Another Lumberjock, (David), did a video on them a while back. It shows setting them up, as well as loading sheets onto them.

http://www.ezee-feed.com/demo_video.html

Hope that helps.

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK

wdh: I use a Gorilla Gripper to move the sheets and help lift it up off the floor. I push it against the side roller, grab the bottm of the sheet and tip it onto the infeed table. It is sold by Woodcraft, item # 842498. I am sure it is sold by other companies as well.

Tom


----------



## b2rtch

Looks very handy and makes using the saw much safer.
The link to order on the website is not working.
How much this thing cost?


----------



## Roz

Thanks Tom,
I am going to have to investigate this table. I have trouble with cutting large sheet goods. Does it interfer with your table saw controls?


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Bert;

I saw your comment on the link to the ezee-feed units not working. I tested them out, and have found everything to be in order.

There is a box below the itemized list, from which you can both see the prices, as well as pick which one you would like to order. From there, you have to click add to cart.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK

Roz: It does not interfer with my controls at all. If you stiil have the same saw pictured in your work shop, I do not know if it will fit on there or not. You should call Lee and ask him. He is a great guy and would be more than happy to answer your questions.

Tom


----------



## Brad_Nailor

This is a solid well designed product, and Lee is a great guy and more than willing to answer all your questions. I emailed him some questions regarding the fit of the ezee feed on my particular saw (2001 Unisaw) and he answered me immediately, on a weekend no doubt! I am saving my pennies to buy a lite in-feed model…if you handle sheet goods at all this is the most convenient safest way to rip sheets by yourself.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Mostly now in Europe we buy saws with sliding tables for dimensioning large sheets like this. My saw can cut an eight foot by four foot with ease no attachments like this needed.Alistair


----------



## JamesVavra

I saw "when cutting sheet stock" and read "when cutting sheetrock." I couldn't imagine why anyone would cut drywall on a tablesaw…


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Ya Alistair..The Europeans are always ahead of us here in that realm. You guys were using riving knives that traveled with the blade for years before it was ever introduced on an American saw…and the sliding table saw you are talking about are around but extremely large and expensive!


----------



## ND2ELK

JamesVavra: I can't see why anyone would cut sheet rock on a table saw either? I am cutting Baltic birch plywood.

Tom


----------



## b2rtch

Brad, 
I have been in the USA for 27 years yet I still have my tools in France. 
I have Lurem 5 operations machine (another thing that we do not see here, I do not know why) which by now is close to 40 years old, it has a riving knife and a sliding table. 
The same is true a of most technologies.
It seems that for some reasons the USA are always years behind.
I believe that people in the USA are reluctant to change ans are not too about innovations.
It seems to me that many people are looking back.
It seems that many of them believe that everything (or at least most things ) in the past were better, better made or better tasting or better something. ( look at how many people would rather pay more money for an older Stanley plane or Delta joiner than to buy a new one)
I personally believe that most things made today are in fact better, better technology, made with CNC machines, more accurate,better quality control and more affordable.
My wife just discoverer European style washing machine and drier and dishwasher ( I was raised with them and I am 60years old ) ans she loves them.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders

that is one impressive support system. Hope someday to have one for myself sometime when the need arises…


----------



## Tonym

Hello, I have just taken delivery the Ezee Feed infeed table, I am trying to install it on my Powermatic PM 2000 however the on/off switch is in the way did anyone else have this issue and how did you resolve it.

Thanks

Tony


----------

